# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Nachdem es bei den vielen Meldungen letzten Monat scheinbar etwas zu einfach war - und wir zudem auch gerne die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen - möchten wir zur Bewerbung für den Gewinn im Dezember von euch folgendes: Ein Bild von draußen vom Angeln, das entweder weihnachtliche oder winterliche Stimmung zeigt (muss kein "Schneebild" sein, da es ja nicht überall Schnee hat!!).*


*Der Gewinn Dezember​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Da bin ich mal der Erste.

Das war unser Vereinsangeln auf Raubfisch (Hecht ) in der Sorge(bei Meggerdorf) letztes Wochenende.Kalt wars und da lag noch Schnee vom Vortag.
Schönes Wetter aber kaum Fisch  .14 Angler -3 Fische (2 Hechte ,1 Barsch) ,1 Hecht davon ich.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


ALSO ICH MUSS SIE HABEN !!!!!!!


----------



## vati 1 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

auch ich bewerbe mich noch...hatte gestern geburtstag...vllt wird das ja noch ein schönes geschenk, da ich student bin würde ich mich besonderst freuen|supergri


----------



## FreeLee (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier ist mein Beitrag:

Ein winterliches Dorschangeln vom Belly in Meschendorf.:m

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1883/sonnenuntergangmeschendde0.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

letztes jahr im november beim buttangeln im hamburger hafen-ist zwar nicht winterlich,aber das bild hat was oder?:m:g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

..............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

jetzt aber.....lol


----------



## FreeLee (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hab hier noch ein Beispiel:

http://img57.*ih.us/img57/1245/img2681zm8.jpg

Ist nicht von "draußen" und vielleicht nicht ganz jedermanns Sache, aber ich find´s lustig.
:vik:

PS: Gibt´s eigentlich ne Begrenzung, wieviele Bilder pro Person in die Wertung kommen???


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Letzte Woche war hier schon tiefster Winter. Leider ist wieder alles abgetaut!


I'm looking for a white christmas!


----------



## GreenMonsta (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

So hier ist mein "Winterlicher Hecht",auf dem Bild hat man alles : Kälte,Winterstimmung und als kleiner Bonus noch meine Müdigkeit 

lg,Ben


----------



## Grimpfl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Nanü  Da war der Barsch wohl schon in Weihnachtsstimmung! Hab dem Burschen seinen ersten Advent gegönnt und wieder weiter feiern lassen!  
Würd mich riesig über diese Rolle freuen und weiteren Barsche mit Mütze zu fangen, evtl. gibt es ja zu Ostern einen mit Hasenohren?!


----------



## nordsidetuning (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

49132_s.jpg (JPEG-Grafik, 640x480 Pixel)hi frohe weinacht aus norwegen


----------



## hedewe (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo alle zusammen



Er war da








der Nikolaus







Ich hatte ihn gefragt ob er noch mit zum Angel wollt, doch die Antwort war, er müsse noch bei so vielen Lieben Kindern vorbei. Aber wenn wir uns mal im hohen Norden begegnen würden ginge er sehr gerne mit.


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

unser wunderschöner Aasee.
die ganze fläche war zugefroren|uhoh:, bis auf ein zwei stellen !
war echt geil!:m:m:m
leider konnte man nirgens angeln!!!!#d


----------



## Case (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ein kalter Tag an der Donau.


Case


----------



## Forelle08262 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Na dann will ichs auch wieder mal versuchen, würde mich freuen über die Rolle.#6

Das war vorgestern beim Zander "jagen" an der TS Pöhl, 
aber leider war ich zu "langsam", ;+ der Haken blieb leer.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 #h


----------



## Brednoise (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich möchte mich auch für das Preisausschreiben bewerben und zwar im Auftrag von meinem Sohn Lukas 10 Jahre #hder den Fisch auch fing.
Gefangen am 22.11.08 am kleinem Vereinssee bei Herbst/Winterlichen Bedingungen und Stolz wie ein großer
Grüße
Luki


----------



## alexander12 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Die ist Super - die möcht ich haben


----------



## De Bentz (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hi,
ich möchte auch mal ein Bild von mir posten. Ein Carp der unter winterlichen Bedienungen auf die Matte ging. Kein großer, aber irgendwie doch ein besonderer Fisch, da er an der Schwanzwurzel ne Behinderung hatte. Der Carp schwimmt natürlich wieder #6. Er ging auf einen C4Y Bolie.


Ich würde mich riesig über die Rolle freuen.


----------



## hecht4me (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren vor zwei Wochen an der Maas in den Niederlanden, ziemlich kalt, ziemlich Regen, ziemlich wenig Fische...

Gruß
hecht4me


----------



## Ute (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Und von mir gibt es auch ein Foto. Mehr Kalotten kann mal bald nicht mehr anziehen.^^

Kann das Foto hier nicht rein kopieren, weil es schon im Anglerboard ist. Hier mal der Link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141792&page=23 Nr 331


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=894&pictureid=7101


----------



## HendrikB (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hab zwar das letzte mal im November Fotos gemacht, aber da war es fast noch kälter als Samstag.
Ich wurde dann noch mit nem schönen Zander belohnt. 
Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## Anjolus (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier ein schöner winterlicher Sonnenaufgang am Rysumer Nacken bei Emden
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Gizi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ich habe ihn erwischt


----------



## Nicolaj89 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Jo, das war mal ein ganz ganz nebeliger Morgen...das war ein Traum!!!


----------



## Nicolaj89 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

würde mich natürlich auch über die Rolle freuen ...sonst hätte ich umsonst in der Kälte geschlafen. Der Gewünschte Fangerfolg blieb an diesem Wochenende nämlich aus :-(


----------



## Rohrbacher (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Das war im März 2006, leider seitdem die letzte Gelegenheit zum Eisangeln. Aber mal schaun was der diesjährige Winter bringt.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Leon93 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

HIer habe ich auch ein paar Bilder geschossen


----------



## mcrae (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Das war das Testen der neuen Wathose...
Leider hatte meine Frau das Vorhandensein eines Zooms nicht beachtet...


----------



## huge9 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Sonntag`s am Mahlweiher!


----------



## Forellendieb (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ja ja, das Dezemberangeln ist immer wieder für Überraschungen gut, diese Fotos sind vom Januar 08, Oktober 08, März 08


----------



## Leski (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hab hier auch noch etwas#6


----------



## BMG619 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ein Bild vom ersten Schnee in diesem Winter. Gefangen hab ich dort beim Spinnfischen aber leider nichts


----------



## Roseman1984 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

EIn Bild vom Eisangeln...

Noch ein Frohes Fest!

LG Marco


----------



## frogile (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier auch mal ein Versuch |bla:

Winterangeln am Bodensee


----------



## Thorben93 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hab auch ein Bild, ein November-Zander,...


----------



## crazyFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier ein Bild vom einer Angeltour aus dem letzten Winter, wenn der Kescher schockgefroren ist, dann hat es grad die richtige Temperatur für den Glühwein nach dem Angeln :q.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

dann will ich auch mal ein schönes Bild einstellen, es ist mein Lieblingsbild, geschossen an der Möhne. Ich liebe Angeltag im Nebel...:q


----------



## TRANSformator (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,
dann gibts auch mal einen kleinen Fotobericht von mir:

War heute morgen Spinnfischen, um ein wenig Ruhe zu tanken und mich endgültig auf die anstehenden besinnlichen Feiertage vorzubereiten. Nach 30-minütigem Fußmarsch erreichte ich meinem "Hotspot" an der Hase im wunderschönen Emsland. Da der Winter bei uns in der Regel eher nass als kalt ist, fing es nach den ersten Würfen auch direkt an zu regnen#d. Außer einem Fehlbiss auf No-Action-Shad konnte ich Ruhe pur genießen, bis es dann beim Werfen plötzlich knackte und das Spitzenteil meiner Damokles flügge wurde: Steckverbindung im Eimer|uhoh: (Jetzt weiß ich, wieso das Ding als "zweiteilige" Rute verkauft wurde:q). Das gute daran: Jetzt gibts Platz für ein neues kurzfristiges Weihnachtsgeschenk:vik:. Hab mir dann noch ne Brotzeit mit heißem Kakao am Wasser gegönnt und bin anschließend heim.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich hier allen frohe Weihnachten und ein paar erholsame Tage.


----------



## zesch (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

schöne Weihnachten + dicke Fische 2009 !




Gruß

zesch


----------



## opus (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

moin

 will auch


 ein schöner abend in rostock warnemünde an der westmole









 mfg opus


----------



## ZanderKai (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Versuchs auch mal|rolleyes

Wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten!#h


----------



## duck_68 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier mal zwei Impressionen vom Eisangeln - leider noch aus 2005 - mal sehen, ob wir diesen Winter noch dazu kommen....


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img384.*ih.us/img384/8066/bild006tk1.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img384.*ih.us/img384/3674/bild010sh0.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## H2O (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ende November hat es bei uns, zum ersten mal dieses Jahr, über Nacht geschneit. Am nächsten Morgen bin ich früh los, weil ich auf Zander gehen wollte. Den hab ich zwar nicht gefangen, aber dafür ist es mir gelungen einige Bilder zu schießen, welche die irre Stimmung an diesem Morgen schön wiedergeben. Solche Licht- und Wetterverhältnisse haben wir in unseren Breiten nicht allzu oft.Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.

Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal auch mit dem Zander.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

das macht Angeln aus


----------



## siwok44 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Da lache ich mich kaput.......


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ein schöner Winter-ESOX gejerkt von einem guten Freund


----------



## Fanne (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

ich wollte neulich auch angeln gehen doch leider


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier liegt zwar kein Schnee, aber ich hab einen "Winter"Fisch ans Band bekommen (24.12.):
http://img126.*ih.us/img126/1259/img09721av8.jpg

Ist zwar sehr groß, aber man soll das Tierchen ja auch erkennen können.

Und einmal die Wintersonne beim Untergang (28.12.).
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/4001/img0981fl2.jpg
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/img0981fl2.jpg/1/w2816.png
http://img126.*ih.us/img126/img09721av8.jpg/1/w2596.png


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Gehen die Bilder noch etwas grösser? Man erkannt ja kaum was drauf.... #d


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ne größer geht leider nicht....


----------



## asv milland (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

wow,hammer aktion,aber komm atm leider nit zum angeln


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hey,|wavey:

Bei dieser Eisschicht von 6cm und bei der Schneedecke war nichts mit Angeln. 
Aber ein Spaziergang und ein bisschen Sonne genießen auf der Bank war noch drin.
So hatte ich dann letztendlich mehr Zeit Wobbler zu bauen.


http://img155.*ih.us/img155/2292/37124399dv5.png
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/37124399dv5.png/1/w640.png


Hiermit melde ich mich für die Rolle an. 
Da ich nächstes Jahr höchstwarscheinich an die Ostsee fahren werde, 
könnte ich diese Rolle sehr gut für´s Spinnen gebrauchen.
Geangelt wird dann auf Barsch.


----------

